# Snowboard Fatigue?



## Pmart

out of shape bro ...iv never gotten tired of boarding or sick of it and i think people who complain while doing the best sport in the world are kind of annoying


----------



## MistahTaki

I'm not complaining. When I'm just freeriding all day it's not that tiring for me. But when I start doing tricks and presses it tires the shit out of me. Usually I don;t feel like shit until in get in the car though, that's when it hits me.


----------



## MistahTaki

Pmart said:


> out of shape bro ...iv never gotten tired of boarding or sick of it and i think people who complain while doing the best sport in the world are kind of annoying


You never get tired? really? I'm talking about 6 hours of riding non-stop.


----------



## foamy333

i don't really get tired until after i'm completely done and home. i rode all day today and am pretty sore. i'm also sick, but i think it's been coming on for a few days now.


----------



## linvillegorge

The only times I get tired are deep pow days and it's mainly my fault. Sorry, but buttering through deep pow is just too fun not to do it!


----------



## MistahTaki

I went all day today too and my legs are sore as hell. Still going tomorrow though :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki

linvillegorge said:


> The only times I get tired are deep pow days and it's mainly my fault. Sorry, but buttering through deep pow is just too fun not to do it!


Pressing in powder is too easy. buttering on the hardpacked groomed snow is when you feel the burning sensation in your leg.


----------



## Pmart

yea it doesnt hit me until im back home and ready for that bomb sleep after a day on the slopes


----------



## Enigmatic

Yeah man I feel you. 

I used to have similar (may a little less intense tho) fatigue issues after full days of riding.

I used to get up at 5ish am, drive up to Bear, get on the lift by 8:45ish, ride until 1:30 pm, get lunch, then continue riding from 2:00 pm to 4:30 pm. Then drive back home. 

Days like that definitely left me feeling pretty beat

--

Now I like to take more breaks and ride a little more laid back, just having a good time, not trying to squeeze every last ounce of snowboarding out of the day like I used to...


---

By the sounds of it though, I think you could probably benefit from exercising regularly (like run 2 miles every other day, to increase endurance) and eating healthy. Big breakfast high in protein and then follow it up with 4 small-sized meals spaced out throughout the day. Should keep your body fueled pretty well and at least take care of those headaches 

Also, sometimes, I like to post up in my car after lunch (round 1:30 pm) and take a 30 minute nap...pretty refreshing...


----------



## john doe

Fatigue, muscle aches, and weakness sound like normal out of shape stuff. The headaches and feeling sick makes me question if you are taking care of yourself on the hill. By that I mostly mean staying hydrated. Even though you may never sweat in the slightest you are still removing alot more water from your body while boarding then when at rest. There are also electrolytes and sugar that you need to stay normal. All of that is why Gatorade works.


----------



## snowisgood

Enigmatic said:


> Yeah man I feel you.
> 
> I used to have similar (may a little less intense tho) fatigue issues after full days of riding.
> 
> I used to get up at 5ish am, drive up to Bear, get on the lift by 8:45ish, ride until 1:30 pm, get lunch, then continue riding from 2:00 pm to 4:30 pm. Then drive back home.
> 
> Days like that definitely left me feeling pretty beat
> 
> --
> 
> Now I like to take more breaks and ride a little more laid back, just having a good time, not trying to squeeze every last ounce of snowboarding out of the day like I used to...
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> By the sounds of it though, I think you could probably benefit from exercising regularly (like run 2 miles every other day, to increase endurance) and eating healthy. Big breakfast high in protein and then follow it up with 4 small-sized meals spaced out throughout the day. Should keep your body fueled pretty well and at least take care of those headaches
> 
> Also, sometimes, I like to post up in my car after lunch (round 1:30 pm) and take a 30 minute nap...pretty refreshing...


hahaha i really like your style.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Bro out of shape, hydration and on hill energy management, e.g., h2O, and a hand full of dried fruit and nuts while on the chair. Today, Sat.; worked night shift (11-7:30) Friday night...off work at 7:30 drive 70 min, ride from 9-3...good dry pow day , take a short nap, drive 70 min back home, have dinner and shower, sleep 7-10 pm and back at work at 10:45. Not a usual occurance and I will be sleeping a good part of Sunday during the day.


----------



## Triple8Sol

MistahTaki said:


> Is it because I'm out of shape?


Post a recent pic and that's easily answered.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I'm typically up at 5ish, and try to ride from 8:30am to 10pm and only really feel fatigued when I sit in the car and take my boots off. I rest on the lifts and take a lunch break but other than that no time to loose... guess I'm worried about getting older and don't give tiredness much thought


----------



## thetraveler

I think Snowolf hit the nail on the head: ride smart.

Besides all the stuff already mentioned (hydration, food, small pauses to get your breath back, using the equipment correctly, using efficient techniques) I would add a few things that could be the reason why you're feeling super tired:

1. If you are learning new stuff or riding new types of terrain you will be concentrating harder than usual and this will take extra energy.

2. If you are trying scary stuff you will be pumping a lot of adrenaline (proportionate to how scary the stuff is) and this, I find, will spend A LOT of your energy. In some of these situations you might even be using energy that you don't have.

EDIT: having sex the same evening helps A LOT to get rid of the fatigue and get you ready for the next day!


----------



## HoboMaster

Sounds like you are out of shape. Snowboarding is one of the most physically demanding sports out there, especially when you ride hard. You will be burning enough calories to lose a pound of fat a day.

Most people will totally experience the crash afterwards. The big difference however is that when your in good snowboarding shape, you will be exhausted, but your body won't ache,(very much). I would imagine that if you eat enough calories and drink enough water the exhaustion feeling won't be so personified, I have a bad habit of just go-go-going all day long with no food/water break, meaning I'm ready to take a nap at the end of the day.

The best way to get into better snowboarding shape? Snowboard more!


----------



## JeffreyCH

All the tips and advice above are spot on keeping hydrated, getting into shape ect. I will add that it's also a matter of conditioning, not just staying in shape. If you sit behind a desk all day then just work out at the gym for an hour or two a day, yes you will be in good shape. However your body is only used to exerting that amount of energy for short periods. I've worked manual labor jobs all my life so my body is used to being in motion for extended periods. It may be that your body isn't conditioned to go for the longer time frame. As someone above said, maybe some distance running would be good. I mountain bike 10-20 miles a day, builds good endurance and isn't anywhere near as hard on my crappy knees.


----------



## HoboMaster

JeffreyCH said:


> All the tips and advice above are spot on keeping hydrated, getting into shape ect. I will also add that it's also a matter of conditioning, not just staying in shape. If you sit behind a desk all day then just work out at the gym for an hour or two a day, yes you will be in good shape. However your body is only used to exerting that amount of energy for short periods. I've worked manual labor jobs all my life so my body is used to being in motion for extended periods. It may be that your body isn't conditioned to go for the longer time frame. As someone above said, maybe some distance running would be good. I mountain bike 10-20 miles a day, builds good endurance and isn't anywhere near as hard on my crappy knees.


Good point, that's one of the reasons I think the Gym is a waste of time. Instead, spend that time doing a physical sport that you enjoy. let's face it, the Gym is boring, and because it's boring most people abandon it and end up getting no physical exercise at all.


----------



## ev13wt

john doe said:


> Fatigue, muscle aches, and weakness sound like normal out of shape stuff. The headaches and feeling sick makes me question if you are taking care of yourself on the hill. By that I mostly mean staying hydrated. Even though you may never sweat in the slightest you are still removing alot more water from your body while boarding then when at rest. There are also electrolytes and sugar that you need to stay normal. All of that is why Gatorade works.


Sounds like this is OPs problem maybe.

I try to be the first in line every morning I go out and ride till they kick us out. Tired, feeling high and wasted, need a sauna and a hot shower and a massage but never had a headache or felt sick.


----------



## Jeklund

At the start of the year i usually got tired but it was just cause i had a month long break between my construction job and snowboarding season where i did nothing but sit on the couch and play Xbox. Now I normally go the hill for about 5-7 hours a day and only stop when I'm hiking to get to the good stuff. When I get home I'm normally just out of energy however i have started to notice that I don't drink enough water and sometimes when i get home I feel a bit lightheaded.


----------



## Deviant

Use that thing between your ears bro, snowboarding takes a lot of effort. You said 6 hours non stop of riding...you wouldn't run a marathon if you're out of shape, dehydrated, and not eating right.

1) No energy drinks
2) Drink plenty of water
3) don't eat a bunch of shit that's bad for you on the hill
4) Stretch
5) Get in shape before the season starts.


----------



## Phenom

HoboMaster said:


> Good point, that's one of the reasons I think the Gym is a waste of time. Instead, spend that time doing a physical sport that you enjoy. let's face it, the Gym is boring, and because it's boring most people abandon it and end up getting no physical exercise at all.


So how exactly is the gym a waste of time? Believe it or not there are people out there who aren't happy being weak their entire life.


----------



## MistahTaki

think i'm out of shape?


----------



## Snowfox

thetraveler said:


> EDIT: having sex the same evening helps A LOT to get rid of the fatigue and get you ready for the next day!


I mean, if you only last a minute, yeah, it's not too draining... If you want her to actually enjoy it though... 




Phenom said:


> So how exactly is the gym a waste of time? Believe it or not there are people out there who aren't happy being weak their entire life.


I think what he is trying to say is that he (and I imagine most people) would prefer to do a sport to stay in shape rather than do repetitive actions at the gym. The gym certainly isn't a waste of time, but, for example, I would prefer to play an hour of tennis over an hour at the gym if it meant the same net gain in terms of getting in shape.


----------



## Phenom

Snowfox said:


> I think what he is trying to say is that he (and I imagine most people) would prefer to do a sport to stay in shape rather than do repetitive actions at the gym. The gym certainly isn't a waste of time, but, for example, I would prefer to play an hour of tennis over an hour at the gym if it meant the same net gain in terms of getting in shape.


That's all fair and good but my point is most people go to the gym to accomplish things that can't be accomplished by tennis or other "physical activities they enjoy." He originally should have clarified things by instead saying "the gym is a waste of time as long as you don't mind being weak" or something along those lines.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Indeed.... strength vs. endurance


----------



## ev13wt

Gym mostly puts on mass I have learned. Real strength and endurance comes from doing something sports wise. Of course it always depends on the type of workouts you do.


----------



## gjsnowboarder

I'm with SnoWolf on this one. Dehydration is a killer, and learning to ride more effeciently will help you last longer.

So drink fluids especially with electrolytes. No soda, excess coffee, etc.

Take lessons. The common misconception is once you can link turns there is now more need for lessons. At that point you have only explored the tip of the iceberg.

I would also say to do a light work out before hitting the mountain(yoga, body weight exercises, light jog,etc.) and make sure to take a semi easy run with some breaks with stretching. I know this is really hard to do on powder days but it will help you have a better quality day.


----------



## HoboMaster

Phenom said:


> That's all fair and good but my point is most people go to the gym to accomplish things that can't be accomplished by tennis or other "physical activities they enjoy." He originally should have clarified things by instead saying "the gym is a waste of time as long as you don't mind being weak" or something along those lines.


Like ev13wt said, the Gym is great if you want to look burly man and gain muscle mass, but when it comes to doing extreme exercise it just doesn't do the same thing that a rigorous sport exercise does. If I'm going to spend the same time doing a sport exercise as I would being at the Gym, I would rather have my body in peak performance shape compared with peak strength shape.

Sure, the gym guy can bench press way more then the sport guy, but when is lifting tremendously heavy shit an actual requirement in a sport?

It just seems to me that when you compare the two, the sport-fitness body shape is much more applicable to real-life scenarios and sports.

and also, you don't have to go to the Gym to not be a weakling. I used to be "the fat kid" when I was younger, one day I got sick of it and stuck to an exercise and proper-diet plan that I made up, at age 13 with no help from anyone and lost 40lbs in 3 months.

I'm now in far better shape then many of the kids who were the Jock/Gym monkeys, and it's all simply from being physically active in my life.


I'm not condemning the Gym at all, for many people it's their only option, especially those that live in metropolitan areas. I just feel like if you have a choice and aren't looking for vanity, it's not the most effective route.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Actually, I would say all the dead lifts, squats, leg curls and presses have significantly helped me in snowboarding....

The results speak for themselves when comparing to some friends. Of course I don't solely stay in the gym, combination always works best. I play soccer, hike the back country etc etc… but to take gym out of the equation I find ridiculous… (no offence)


----------



## Donutz

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Actually, I would say all the dead lifts, squats, leg curls and presses have significantly helped me in snowboarding....
> 
> The results speak for themselves when comparing to some friends. Of course I don't solely stay in the gym, combination always works best. I play soccer, hike the back country etc etc… but to take gym out of the equation I find ridiculous… (no offence)


Yep. Don't think weights helps stamina? try this exercise: Start at the heaviest dumbells at which you can do 1 rep. Rep until failure. _Immediately_ move to the next set down. Rep until failure. Repeat until you hit a weight where you can do 8, or until you run out of dumbells. I do that with curls and seated presses. By the end of it, I'm panting and can't stand up.

The important thing though is to vary the workouts. Same thing day after day gets stale and stops being effective.

But the more physically active things you can do, the better. Running, hiking, tennis, SNOWBOARDING, not only are good exercise, but they reduce stress, get your mind off the crap, and keep you young. And they're a better pasttime than watching the idiot box.


----------



## Toecutter

HoboMaster said:


> Like ev13wt said, the Gym is great if you want to look burly man and gain muscle mass, but when it comes to doing extreme exercise it just doesn't do the same thing that a rigorous sport exercise does. If I'm going to spend the same time doing a sport exercise as I would being at the Gym, I would rather have my body in peak performance shape compared with peak strength shape.
> 
> Sure, the gym guy can bench press way more then the sport guy, but when is lifting tremendously heavy shit an actual requirement in a sport?
> 
> It just seems to me that when you compare the two, the sport-fitness body shape is much more applicable to real-life scenarios and sports.
> 
> and also, you don't have to go to the Gym to not be a weakling. I used to be "the fat kid" when I was younger, one day I got sick of it and stuck to an exercise and proper-diet plan that I made up, at age 13 with no help from anyone and lost 40lbs in 3 months.
> 
> I'm now in far better shape then many of the kids who were the Jock/Gym monkeys, and it's all simply from being physically active in my life.
> 
> 
> I'm not condemning the Gym at all, for many people it's their only option, especially those that live in metropolitan areas. I just feel like if you have a choice and aren't looking for vanity, it's not the most effective route.


It reads as if you picture "going to the gym" as meaning "trying to bulk up" and be a power lifter. That's only one way to use a gym. I think most if not all elite athletes put in time in the gym, doing sport-specific exercises. It's definitely beneficial, even for sports that are primarily aerobic.


----------



## Phenom

One of the issues here is everyone's varying definition of "in shape." To me in shape doesn't just mean being able to run several miles or perform hours of low intensity aerobic activity. IMO strength is major part of being in shape.

Regardless, I never train using endurance style workouts but I can definitely say that my legs don't get as worn out from snowboarding as my friends because the muscles in my legs as well as my CNS have adapted to handling stress purely from going to the gym. Strength training has directly improved my ability to avoid muscle fatigue caused by riding all day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Alot of endurance is about mental toughness and pacing yourself. As noted earlier...having an energy management plan. 1-2 times a month I do a 24-36 hour shift and you definitely have to have a plan to pull it off...eat healthy, short naps (5-15 min) when possible and contain the mental stresses/fatigue.


----------



## Toecutter

Phenom said:


> One of the issues here is everyone's varying definition of "in shape." To me in shape doesn't just mean being able to run several miles or perform hours of low intensity aerobic activity. IMO strength is major part of being in shape.
> 
> Regardless, I never train using endurance style workouts but I can definitely say that my legs don't get as worn out from snowboarding as my friends because the muscles in my legs as well as my CNS have adapted to handling stress purely from going to the gym. Strength training has directly improved my ability to avoid muscle fatigue caused by riding all day.


Strength training helps with aerobic sports. Going to the gym doesn't necessarily mean a person is trying to look like a bodybuilder. Having strong muscles helps with activities such as running, cycling, xc skiing, etc.


----------



## HoboMaster

All super good points and well taken. Gym exercises can be a highly beneficial towards improving shape for various sports.

My main point was simply targeted towards those who do nothing except the gym. As a means of getting exercise, it ends up turning a lot of "non-athletic" people away from exercising because they start correlating getting exercise with doing repetitive and frankly boring tasks.

Since I don't train professionally to do anything, I'm happy just getting exercise from doing activities that are fun.


----------



## Toecutter

HoboMaster said:


> All super good points and well taken. Gym exercises can be a highly beneficial towards improving shape for various sports.
> 
> My main point was simply targeted towards those who do nothing except the gym. As a means of getting exercise, it ends up turning a lot of "non-athletic" people away from exercising because they start correlating getting exercise with doing repetitive and frankly boring tasks.


I feel a bit sorry for people who go to the gym and do nothing else (at least where I live). Even on a mild, sunny day I see people running on a treadmill while looking out the window at the nice park with the running path on the other side of the glass. Or, they'll be on the exercise bike instead of on a real bike. I suppose there could be some legitimate reasons, such as severe environmental allergies, living in a dangerous area, or having a phobia of some sort, but if there are no limitations then why not get outside? I know some people work such long hours that pretty much all they can do is stop by the gym for 30 minutes on the way home late at night, but I feel sorry they have to do that to make ends meet and I commend them for exercising at all.


----------



## Music Moves

Nod to the Phenom and the gym... 

It may not be necessary, but as I am about to turn 38 yrs old, it has helped me in multiple ways beyond the idea of simple muscle training. 

First, lifting weights is great for increasing bone density, which significantly strengthens the bones and is important in nasty spills.

If you mix up your routines, it also preps the muscle for any shocking movements that you may encounter... i.e. looking deformed as you try to stay up and ride out that 30ft back 3 you just threw.

There are so many ways to work out... I do wall squats with the bouncy ball between my back and the wall, the whole time moving up and down and back and forth while in a squatted position... just as I do when riding.

I do a lot of core training, my favorite being pullups and leg raises simultaneously, but there are all kinds of things to help keep your core in shape.

I do a lot of cardio as well, which is key imo.

One very important thing to remember is to stretch if you do a good amount of strength training and want to be in board shape. Stretching is crucial.

I do think that riding is the best way to be in riding shape, but you have to find a way to stay in shape when not riding. I do the gym all year and skating in the warmer times, but I used to play many other sports... still b-ball and tennis but not nearly as much as board sports.


----------



## thetraveler

IMO, gym and running are the most boring forms of exercise. Can't argue with it being useful and healthy though.


----------



## MistahTaki

thetraveler said:


> IMO, gym and running are the most boring forms of exercise. Can't argue with it being useful and healthy though.


I find weight training fun when you see results. But it's hard to be motivated to start again after you stop for awhile.


----------



## rasmasyean

Nearly all people I've ever went snowboarding with experience this "fatigue". But most of my friends are white collar worker types so desk jockeys are always out of shape. Even if they go to what they call a "gym". The exceptions are maybe some really young kids and there's this one guy I go with who is a delivery man so he like pumps packages every day.

But mostly, this is because you work muscles that you never knew you had, so even if you do like do "treadmill", "weights" or whatever all the time, it will only help to a certain extent. Prolly the only way to really train for this is to snowboard a lot. It's not a "natural" thing for a human body to do.

Snowboarding is nothing though. If you ever played paintball, you will understand what "next day" (or next week) pain is like. This is assuming you actually try to win and not just walk somewhere and hide.


----------



## rasmasyean

Enigmatic said:


> Yeah man I feel you.
> 
> I used to have similar (may a little less intense tho) fatigue issues after full days of riding.
> 
> I used to get up at 5ish am, drive up to Bear, get on the lift by 8:45ish, ride until 1:30 pm, get lunch, then continue riding from 2:00 pm to 4:30 pm. Then drive back home.
> 
> Days like that definitely left me feeling pretty beat
> 
> --
> 
> Now I like to take more breaks and ride a little more laid back, just having a good time, not trying to squeeze every last ounce of snowboarding out of the day like I used to...
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> By the sounds of it though, I think you could probably benefit from exercising regularly (like run 2 miles every other day, to increase endurance) and eating healthy. Big breakfast high in protein and then follow it up with 4 small-sized meals spaced out throughout the day. Should keep your body fueled pretty well and at least take care of those headaches
> 
> Also, sometimes, I like to post up in my car after lunch (round 1:30 pm) and take a 30 minute nap...pretty refreshing...


Actually, I believe normally, the nutrition planning involves carbs for breakfast. This way it can be readily converted to blood sugar giving you energy. Protein takes an extra step and takes longer to be converted into usable energy and thus you will struggle more and feel more tired.


----------



## rasmasyean

thetraveler said:


> EDIT: having sex the same evening helps A LOT to get rid of the fatigue and get you ready for the next day!


And the coach always says "No sex before the game!" :laugh:


----------



## rasmasyean

thetraveler said:


> IMO, gym and running are the most boring forms of exercise. Can't argue with it being useful and healthy though.


Some people suggest going to the gym because that's prolly one way you can get SOME form of activity to help it. But imho, going to the gym for "snowboarding" is only for those ppl who train for the olympics and stuff like that, where you have a trainer and target train and do specific things to condition yourself for an "event" or some crap. 

Think about this. Who in the world goes to the gym for skateboarding? They just ride like crazy. Being like the incredible hulk doesn't help you skateboarding so why should it help snowboarding? It's just that streets are everywhere and snowy-peak trips are few and far between for most ppl. Heck if you are really that into it, just get a season pass and go board instead of go the the gym and think you're actually accomplishing something.


----------



## Phenom

rasmasyean said:


> Snowboarding is nothing though. If you ever played paintball, you will understand what "next day" (or next week) pain is like. This is assuming you actually try to win and not just walk somewhere and hide.


Yeah but the only problem with paintball is if your over 16 and still play it you're a loser. At least the mountain and the gym are decent atmospheres unlike paintball facilities which are filled with spoiled jr highschool ass holes whose parents buy them all the dye crap and ego guns they could ever ask for then talk trash and cry to the refs when they get called out.

If paintball ever leaves a person more sore than the gym then they aren't working out hard enough, unless they get shot in the exposed nuts from point blank range or something. Then I could the soreness of paintball lasting longer than a real workout.

Let me reiterate: I'm never train for endurance. I hate running/jogging/biking etc. I weigh 225 pounds, but I can still ride when everyone else I know starts getting winded and thats simply because of full body strength training. My muscles aren't as taxed by the stresses of snowboarding as a person who's muscles aren't adapted to handling as much force. Not saying this is the only way to get in better shape for snowboarding (because like you said, I fully agree that simply snowboarding often helps a ton), but it seems like people are arguing that the gym is useless for this type of thing which is wrong.


----------



## Donutz

Any exercise is better than no exercise. Just walking a mile a day is worth it compared to, say, some of Snowolf's walmart models.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Guess the problem is some may find the gym boring... find a cure for that and you're golden. Like people have said, you can switch things up and try new exercises to keep things exciting and where all else fails, load up on creatine and protein and you'll be out of there in a jiffy lol


----------



## rasmasyean

Phenom said:


> Yeah but the only problem with paintball is if your over 16 and still play it you're a loser. At least the mountain and the gym are decent atmospheres unlike paintball facilities which are filled with spoiled jr highschool ass holes whose parents buy them all the dye crap and ego guns they could ever ask for then talk trash and cry to the refs when they get called out.
> 
> If paintball ever leaves a person more sore than the gym then they aren't working out hard enough, unless they get shot in the exposed nuts from point blank range or something. Then I could the soreness of paintball lasting longer than a real workout.
> 
> Let me reiterate: I'm never train for endurance. I hate running/jogging/biking etc. I weigh 225 pounds, but I can still ride when everyone else I know starts getting winded and thats simply because of full body strength training. My muscles aren't as taxed by the stresses of snowboarding as a person who's muscles aren't adapted to handling as much force. Not saying this is the only way to get in better shape for snowboarding (because like you said, I fully agree that simply snowboarding often helps a ton), but it seems like people are arguing that the gym is useless for this type of thing which is wrong.


I haven't gone paintball in a while so maybe it has changed since I went. But from what I remeber, paintballing costs much more than snowboarding...unless you start tacking on some luxury on-mountain vacation rentals, etc. Those must be pretty darn spoiled brats who get to go with all the $1000+ guns that easily shoot $100+ paintballs per day. Then again I haven't gone in a while so I don't know the current prices. But I wish I had parents like that when I was a kid.


----------



## HoboMaster

Paintball is more athletic then snowboarding?

No really?

I used to play paintball, (real paintball: speedball and airball not jungle scenario crap) and it is deffinitely an athletic sport because you have to be able to sprint and dive and roll, but rounds last under 5 minutes typically, and your behind a bunker most of time.

The most taxing element of paintball is actually the psychological, because it puts you in a scenario that is exactly like a real-life intense firefight where your life is at risk. Of course you don't die or really get hurt in paintball, but if you have ever been the last-man-standing on your team against 4 guys who are about to bunker you, you will know what I mean.

If you really think paintball is more athletic then snowboarding you don't snowboard hard enough.


----------



## freshy

Sounds like you need more days of riding, after 3 weeks of riding every day your muscles will be used to it.


----------



## rasmasyean

HoboMaster said:


> Paintball is more athletic then snowboarding?
> 
> No really?
> 
> I used to play paintball, (real paintball: speedball and airball not jungle scenario crap) and it is deffinitely an athletic sport because you have to be able to sprint and dive and roll, but rounds last under 5 minutes typically, and your behind a bunker most of time.
> 
> The most taxing element of paintball is actually the psychological, because it puts you in a scenario that is exactly like a real-life intense firefight where your life is at risk. Of course you don't die or really get hurt in paintball, but if you have ever been the last-man-standing on your team against 4 guys who are about to bunker you, you will know what I mean.
> 
> If you really think paintball is more athletic then snowboarding you don't snowboard hard enough.


Actually, I'm talking about jungle paintball mostly. You usually hike variable terrain some length to switch fields. Then you run arround and crawl and crouch all over the place. And the difference is that it's competative so you can't always go at a liesurly pace. This causes a buildup of lactic acid. In snowboarding, you can rest when you're tired, rest on the lift line, and "cruise" in favorable terrain. As a matter of fact, if you push yourself to ultra fatigue, you are not obeying "The Code", and are "boarding dangerously". Just think about what you are saying. Would you consider a "real-life jungle firefight" (i.e. war) as you analogize, to be more leisurly than snowboarding? 

Speeball isn't "real paintball". It's a spectator freindly event. And I've played both and I'm actually one of the best at speedball and I can tell you that other than quick sprints to tuck yourself into a bunker for several minutes, it's not that extrenuous other than on your finger. When you capture the flag, everyone is usually dead do you can walk. The "feild speedball" setups with more open hills and terrain are more taxing than that arena-ball you're talking about.


----------



## HoboMaster

I understand what your talking about, but once again I will put up the previous statement that most of the taxing element in that type of paintball is psychological. Because the experience is so realistic, it is very much similar to a real-life war scenario where your heart is constantly racing, adrenaline is pumping, and perception is increased, making you enter into "Survival-Mode". All those things are psychologically enacted however, and the actual physical stress that you encounter isn't very extreme.

The main stress that your body experiences is through making the body run on overtime for an expended period of time, not so much the psychical demandingness of it.

(Arg, redundant sentences)


----------



## ev13wt

Paintball in any shape and form will never be more streneous than riding.

Thats like saying hiking is more streneous than freeclimbing.


----------



## JP89

free climing/rock climbing is the most draining sport ever!!! 

I tried it in the summer and after a 2 hour session, i could not feel my arms or legs...


----------



## rasmasyean

I don't know what kind of lazy-ball you guys are playing but when I snowboarded, I was sore for like 3 days. When I paintballed I was sore for like a week. This is also what my friend who did these both with me says. And no, we didn't just cruise arround the greens. We challenged ourselves in the double diamonds. Often even just having energy bars on the lift for lunch.

And the fact is that you see many more "old ppl" skiing/boarding regularly than paintballing.


----------



## HoboMaster

Come on dude....
"First published in 1987, Action Pursuit Games was the first newsstand magazine for paintball" ~Paintball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
You can consider that paintballing starting getting popular at that point.

Skis however have been around for over a thousand years, and resorts close to a hundred years. The reason why you see lots of old people skiing is because it was a popular sport when they were children, and often learned it when they were children. Paintballing honestly has only been around for 20 year in the semi-mainstream, and in the mainstream for 10 years. Do you really expect to see old people playing a game that was invented when they turned 30+?

Also, how many vertical feet to you ride? Do you ride on groomers and open terrain? Telling me you challenged yourself on double black diamonds doesn't tell me anything about how hard you were riding, merely that you were probably side-slipping down the slope.

I get typically between 30,000 and 40,000 vertical feet of snowboarding in per day that I go. I don't want to start a pissing-contest or anything, but I just can't accept that paintballing is more physically strenuous then snowboarding.


----------



## ev13wt

Pintball is hella gay, its a step up from airsoft warriors...


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Enigmatic said:


> Yeah man I feel you.
> 
> I used to have similar (may a little less intense tho) fatigue issues after full days of riding.
> 
> I used to get up at 5ish am, drive up to Bear, get on the lift by 8:45ish, ride until 1:30 pm, get lunch, then continue riding from 2:00 pm to 4:30 pm. Then drive back home.
> 
> Days like that definitely left me feeling pretty beat
> 
> --
> 
> Now I like to take more breaks and ride a little more laid back, just having a good time, not trying to squeeze every last ounce of snowboarding out of the day like I used to...
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> By the sounds of it though, I think you could probably benefit from exercising regularly (like run 2 miles every other day, to increase endurance) and eating healthy. Big breakfast high in protein and then follow it up with 4 small-sized meals spaced out throughout the day. Should keep your body fueled pretty well and at least take care of those headaches
> 
> Also, sometimes, I like to post up in my car after lunch (round 1:30 pm) and take a 30 minute nap...pretty refreshing...


That's my typical day...
alarm at 4:20, in the car by 5, at Kirkwood by 8ish, depending on road conditions, start slashing powder, I go oly after a storm, I did 40 days last season, good 10 of them knee deep pow. I go on groomers only with wife and kids...if I have to 

Eating power bars and gels on the chairs, keeping the water intake to a minimum, until 3ish...with a break around 1 for a cup of cofee or hot chocolate...maybe.
stop by 4, back in the car 4 hours slow drive back and giant burgher / beer when I get there.
That "fatigue" feeling is the best in the world..I sleep like a rock after a day like that.
Last time was yesterday.


----------



## timmyboy188

Didn't want to sift though this whole thread, but if Epsom salt hasn't been suggested, I suggest it big time. Before and AFTER you ride, add it to a bath and soak. It will sooth your muscles, relax your joints, and keep you at it for back to back days of riding. I also get very tired while I ride. I'm not in the best shape of my life, but I also think a big factor is that I live at about 2000 elevation, and when I ride, I'm in 12k to 14k elevation, and my lungs arent used to it.


----------



## Tarzanman

Where the hell are you riding where you're at 12,000 ft – 14,000 ft elevation???? I thought that Breck had the highest lift in the USA to Imperial Bowl which is at 13,000 ft (and is closed 50% of the time due to high winds)


timmyboy188 said:


> Didn't want to sift though this whole thread, but if Epsom salt hasn't been suggested, I suggest it big time. Before and AFTER you ride, add it to a bath and soak. It will sooth your muscles, relax your joints, and keep you at it for back to back days of riding. I also get very tired while I ride. I'm not in the best shape of my life, but I also think a big factor is that I live at about 2000 elevation, and when I ride, I'm in 12k to 14k elevation, and my lungs arent used to it.


----------



## Donutz

rasmasyean said:


> And the fact is that you see many more "old ppl" skiing/boarding regularly than paintballing.


Cuz it's more fun....

Paintball. Ptui.

When I was a younster (Oh, geez, he's at it again! Run!) we didn't have fancy paintball guns. We just used REAL guns, dad-gummit. When it was over, you KNEW who'd won! None of these fancy colours, either! There's only one colour --- red! When you're painted red, you've been hit!

And no damned fancy indoor arenas, either! We went out to the north 40 and had at it! And be back in time for dinner too! Don't care how many times you've lost.

Damned kids today....


----------



## timmyboy188

Sorry, that was an exaggeration, realistically about 9 to 13k feet. Hell, Snowbowl alone here in AZ has a peak elevation of 12,633'


----------



## Toecutter

rasmasyean said:


> And the fact is that you see many more "old ppl" skiing/boarding regularly than paintballing.


I don't think that point proves much. Whatever degree of athleticism paintball may or may not require isn't what keeps more people from participating.

Most "old people" don't do paintball because:
1. It's kind of weird.
2. It's kind of hillbilly.

Paintball doesn't have the mass appeal of skiing/snowboarding.


----------



## Tarzanman

Mmm, do you mean 11,500 ft maybe? (Arizona Snowbowl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) According to that page, the Agassiz lift dumps you off at 11, 500 ft, which is still a ways off from the peak of Agassiz mountain (12,365 ft).

So, being realistic, you're probably at ~10,500 ft most of the time. Still high enough to get altitude sickness, but a far cry from 13k feet like you said.


timmyboy188 said:


> Sorry, that was an exaggeration, realistically about 9 to 13k feet. Hell, Snowbowl alone here in AZ has a peak elevation of 12,633'


----------



## Phenom

HoboMaster said:


> I don't want to start a pissing-contest or anything, but I just can't accept that paintballing is more physically strenuous then snowboarding.


Especially that slow-paced woods ball garbage. I just assumed he was talking about speedball from the beginning. His argument holds much less water now lol.


----------



## rasmasyean

Paintball, snowboarding, ping pong. As with anything, you can exert yourself more in one than the other depending on what you do in it and how you take it. But I'm just talking about on average this is what I've found. Heck, maybe it's because of the intense heat in paintball where I've played vs. being "cooled" constantly by winter. Who knows? But lactic acid definately build up more in ALL parts of your body. Not just the legs.

But some of you have this attitude like...
"OMG, how can you insult snowboarding...my favorite sport! This is the toughest and most manly activity ever in the history of athletics since the gladitorial games! We are warriors! Hoo Raa!"

Please...


----------



## HoboMaster

You will find that most people on this forum are actually pretty darn intelligent compared to most people, and they will fight your argument with facts most of the time, instead of zeal. If paintball was in actuality more psychically strenous then snowboarding, I would totally give you credit and say I was wrong. Now, if you really want to make a comparison, there are levels of both sports that are very comparable as for as strenuousness goes. But if you compare the peak levels of both sports, extreme paintball just doesn't hold up compared with extreme snowboarding.

Anyways, I think I'm done jacking this thread :laugh:


----------



## SteadyHigh

HoboMaster said:


> You will find that most people on this forum are actually pretty darn intelligent compared to most people, and they will fight your argument with facts most of the time, instead of zeal. If paintball was in actuality more psychically strenous then snowboarding, I would totally give you credit and say I was wrong. Now, if you really want to make a comparison, there are levels of both sports that are very comparable as for as strenuousness goes. But if you compare the peak levels of both sports, extreme paintball just doesn't hold up compared with extreme snowboarding.
> 
> Anyways, I think I'm done jacking this thread :laugh:


you are so wrong, i play paintball twice a week, one nights practice for 3 hours is more of a workout then a full day of snowboarding. paintball is actually a bigger sport then snowboarding. and it definatly takes more out of you playing paintball if you play at a competitive level


----------



## SteadyHigh

Toecutter said:


> I don't think that point proves much. Whatever degree of athleticism paintball may or may not require isn't what keeps more people from participating.
> 
> Most "old people" don't do paintball because:
> 1. It's kind of weird.
> 2. It's kind of hillbilly.
> 
> Paintball doesn't have the mass appeal of skiing/snowboarding.


but yet more people play paintball then snowboard, and im not talking about weekend renters, im talking about people that dedicate there lifes to playing paintball, it takes alot more commitment and money to play paintball yet there are more paintballers then snowboarders


----------



## SteadyHigh

ev13wt said:


> Pintball is hella gay, its a step up from airsoft warriors...


your hella gay


----------



## HoboMaster

You guys can believe whatever you want to believe. Sorry to pit the ballers Vs. Boarders.

I quit playing paintball because it was so expensive, and the fact that having a $1,000 gun seriously increases your skill level by at least 50%. You can hand a newbie snowboarder the sickest snowboard ever, and he is still going to suck just as much as if you handed him a $100 one.

The difference between someone with a Piranha and someone with a Ego is so huge, the guy with a Piranha really has no chance.

If I could somehow afford to play competitively however, I still think it's a very fun sport.


----------



## thetraveler

i think picking daisies is more strenuous than both snowboarding and paintballing.


----------



## HoboMaster

thetraveler said:


> i think picking daisies is more strenuous than both snowboarding and paintballing.


I like rose pruning personally, snipping those little flowers really gets you moving!


----------



## freshy

I never put my back out snowboarding, but I did one morning when I bent over to pick up a towel. So I guess picking up towels is more strenuous than snowboarding.


----------



## timmyboy188

Yeah I said peak elevation, not where it dumped me. However, I frequesnt Telluride which has lifts dumping you off as high as 12,260 feet.


----------



## Donutz

SteadyHigh said:


> but yet more people play paintball then snowboard, and im not talking about weekend renters, im talking about people that dedicate there lifes to playing paintball, it takes alot more commitment and money to play paintball yet there are more paintballers then snowboarders


You probably need to qualify this statement by area. Here in the lower mainland, we have within daytrip distance 8 different ski/snowboard resorts that I can think of off the top of my head, and I've probably missed one. And they're all crowded. On the other hand, I don't know of a single paintball arena that I can think of. I know that a friend of mine played once, about 10 years ago (he took a ball just above the nose and looked like a klingon for a few days), so there must be at least one. So here, at least, I'd have to say you're _way_ wrong. On the other hand, in the southern US where everybody has a gun and no-one has a mountain, it's probably different.


----------



## Toecutter

SteadyHigh said:


> but yet more people play paintball then snowboard, and im not talking about weekend renters, im talking about people that dedicate there lifes to playing paintball, it takes alot more commitment and money to play paintball yet there are more paintballers then snowboarders


Show me the data.


----------



## rasmasyean

Donutz said:


> You probably need to qualify this statement by area. Here in the lower mainland, we have within daytrip distance 8 different ski/snowboard resorts that I can think of off the top of my head, and I've probably missed one. And they're all crowded. On the other hand, I don't know of a single paintball arena that I can think of. I know that a friend of mine played once, about 10 years ago (he took a ball just above the nose and looked like a klingon for a few days), so there must be at least one. So here, at least, I'd have to say you're _way_ wrong. On the other hand, in the southern US where everybody has a gun and no-one has a mountain, it's probably different.


I'm pretty sure you aren't the only one with the "stereotyping" that a "gun game" would be in the realm of *hicks*. I'm not surprised at all...as mountain resort aficionados fall more into the upper classes...many of whom look down on these "*gun weilding farmer retards*" and think this way. The fact of the matter is that logic doesn't support your theories as paintballing regularly is NOT a primarily "blue collar passtime" because as mentioned, it costs much more than snowboarding. Heck, even fourtune 500 corporations have "paintball teambuilding outings" as something not remotely uncommon. As for those kids who get $1,000 guns? You better bet their parents are like doctors or lawyers or at least highly paid professionals.

I don't even know why you need some "study" to believe a recreational activity that can played in nearly all parts of the habitable world would have more participants than one that is only available where there are carved huge mountains full of hostile weather conditions for a season. I can easily vacation in Dubai and enter the indoor skii resort and say, "omg! Look at all thse snowboarders in this building! There must be so much snowboarding in the rest of the Middle East! :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter

rasmasyean said:


> I don't even know why you need some "study" to believe a recreational activity that can played in nearly all parts of the world would have more participants than one that is only available where there are huge mountains full of snow for a season.


Please show us the data anyway. Think of it as an opportunity to enlighten us.


----------



## Donutz

rasmasyean said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't the only one with the "stereotyping" that a "gun game" would be in the realm of *hicks*.


Way to read what you want to see into a post, bud. Most political maps show the southern US to be heavily right-wing (esp. places like Texas). There's a very strong correlation between right-wingedness and NRA-edness. That's all it takes. Doesn't take jokes about cousins marrying, or low education, or accent jokes, or anything. Also, see if you can find anything that actually looks like a value judgement of gun ownership in my post. Go ahead. I'll wait.....

Meanwhile, I notice how quick you were to label me and others who disagree with you as liberal elitists (and yeah, that IS what the "upper class" comment implies).

And just to complete the trashing, how is it that you think you're refuting my comment that preferences would differ by area, by pointing out yourself that things would be different in Dubai? Yeah, sure showed me!

Get a grip, rasmasyean. Everyone's pointing out their personal experiences on this subject. You're the only one who's taking it personally.


----------



## MistahTaki

paintballing is gay, snowboarding is gay, everybody is gay


----------



## Phenom

rasmasyean said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't the only one with the "stereotyping" that a "gun game" would be in the realm of *hicks*. I'm not surprised at all...as mountain resort aficionados fall more into the upper classes...many of whom look down on these "*gun weilding farmer retards*" and think this way. The fact of the matter is that logic doesn't support your theories as paintballing regularly is NOT a primarily "blue collar passtime" because as mentioned, it costs much more than snowboarding. Heck, even fourtune 500 corporations have "paintball teambuilding outings" as something not remotely uncommon. As for those kids who get $1,000 guns? You better bet their parents are like doctors or lawyers or at least highly paid professionals.
> 
> I don't even know why you need some "study" to believe a recreational activity that can played in nearly all parts of the habitable world would have more participants than one that is only available where there are carved huge mountains full of hostile weather conditions for a season. I can easily vacation in Dubai and enter the indoor skii resort and say, "omg! Look at all thse snowboarders in this building! There must be so much snowboarding in the rest of the Middle East! :laugh:


Dude you're out of your mind if you think more people play paintball than ski/snowboard.


----------



## rasmasyean

Phenom said:


> Dude you're out of your mind if you think more people play paintball than ski/snowboard.


Oookaaay... Since some of you need a reality check from the "omg! snowboarding is so great everyone and their mom does it!"

Google "snowboard forum" and this site is the most significant hit.

Google "paintball forum" and Paintball Forum - Paintball guns and gear forums is the most significant hit.

*The very FIRST paintball topic has more posts than ANY snowboard forum topic!
Scroll down a bit and you will see 600,000 posts in a "lounge" topic!
This forum doesn't even have one that has 100,000!*


And don't forget there are prolly tons on non-english paintball forums in the equator countries and such where there are near zero regular snowboarders!


----------



## Qball

rasmasyean said:


> Oookaaay... Since some of you need a reality check from the "omg! snowboarding is so great everyone and their mom does it!"
> 
> Google "snowboard forum" and this site is the most significant hit.
> 
> Google "paintball forum" and Paintball Forum - Paintball guns and gear forums is the most significant hit.
> 
> *The very FIRST paintball topic has more posts than ANY snowboard forum topic!
> Scroll down a bit and you will see 600,000 posts in a "lounge" topic!
> This forum doesn't even have one that has 100,000!*
> 
> 
> And don't forget there are prolly tons on non-english paintball forums in the equator countries and such where there are near zero regular snowboarders!


That is an idiotic way of figuring out which is more popular. Who the hell cares? This is a snowboarding forum, where we discuss snowboarding.


----------



## Donutz

Qball said:


> That is an idiotic way of figuring out which is more popular. Who the hell cares? This is a snowboarding forum, where we discuss snowboarding.


Really, I think that's the most important statement that's been made. Who the hell cares? It doesn't prove your point about paintballing being more of a workout, and who the hell cares about that either? WHAT'S YOUR POINT?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

rasmasyean said:


> Oookaaay... Since some of you need a reality check from the "omg! snowboarding is so great everyone and their mom does it!"
> 
> Google "snowboard forum" and this site is the most significant hit.
> 
> Google "paintball forum" and Paintball Forum - Paintball guns and gear forums is the most significant hit.
> 
> *The very FIRST paintball topic has more posts than ANY snowboard forum topic!
> Scroll down a bit and you will see 600,000 posts in a "lounge" topic!
> This forum doesn't even have one that has 100,000!*
> 
> 
> And don't forget there are prolly tons on non-english paintball forums in the equator countries and such where there are near zero regular snowboarders!


This only proves there are more paintballers on the computers than snowboarders, who are presumably on the mountain instead :cheeky4:
but yea, none of this matters


----------



## rasmasyean

Yeah..."who the hell cares" NOW...but before you saw that, some of you were like arguing..."no way dude, paintball is like so scarce that only hill billies and NRA ppl play this crap! snowboarding is played all over the place including the desert!" :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster

How many people post on a forum correlates to how many people doing that sport *sit at their computer and discuss topics*. Statistically wise that's really bad indicator because not everyone likes forums or uses them, but still plays a sport.

If you can provide a real estimate of combined U.S Ski Mountain attendances, compared with combined U.S Paintball Field attendances, and the information suggests more people went paintballing then they did skiing/snowboarding.

We will all grovel at your feet. These indicators your using are statistically worthless for what we are arguing about.


----------



## Donutz

rasmasyean said:


> Yeah..."who the hell cares" NOW...but before you saw that, some of you were like arguing..."no way dude, paintball is like so scarce that only hill billies and NRA ppl play this crap! snowboarding is played all over the place including the desert!" :laugh:


Seriously? You think your post was decisive? Seriously? And you're still on the "you called me a hillbilly. whaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!" kick?

Wow.


----------



## rasmasyean

HoboMaster said:


> How many people post on a forum correlates to how many people doing that sport *sit at their computer and discuss topics*. Statistically wise that's really bad indicator because not everyone likes forums or uses them, but still plays a sport.
> 
> If you can provide a real estimate of combined U.S Ski Mountain attendances, compared with combined U.S Paintball Field attendances, and the information suggests more people went paintballing then they did skiing/snowboarding.
> 
> We will all grovel at your feet. These indicators your using are statistically worthless for what we are arguing about.


Whatever you want to believe or reach furthur and furthur into your hole you dig for yourself. It's real easy. Quick google.

2010 - Snowboarding
_"Fast-forward to today, when snowboarding is a multimillion-dollar industry."
How to Go Out Snowboarding | eHow.com_

2006 - Paintball
_"...paintball has evolved into a *multi billion-dollar *industry and a competitive sport played throughout the world."
A market gunning for growth: paintball moves upscale and appeals to corporations and professional sportsmen; airsoft becomes both a sport and a vital training program for law enforcement professionals.(Paintball & Airsoft) - ANSOM | HighBeam Research_


So unless the population of paintball players dropped significatly over the past 4 years due to all paintballers loosing there homes...

This is getting to be like religion. I don't have anything against religious ppl, but alas there's always a way for some to believe that the Earth is 6000 years old.


----------



## SteadyHigh

Donutz said:


> You probably need to qualify this statement by area. Here in the lower mainland, we have within daytrip distance 8 different ski/snowboard resorts that I can think of off the top of my head, and I've probably missed one. And they're all crowded. On the other hand, I don't know of a single paintball arena that I can think of. I know that a friend of mine played once, about 10 years ago (he took a ball just above the nose and looked like a klingon for a few days), so there must be at least one. So here, at least, I'd have to say you're _way_ wrong. On the other hand, in the southern US where everybody has a gun and no-one has a mountain, it's probably different.


fuckin go google it you nerd.. it doesnt matter where you live paintball is bigger then snowboarding. it doesnt matter what area you live in, WORLDWIDE paintball is bigger then snowboarding. maybe if there was a mountian in every city snowboarding would be but theres not


----------



## HoboMaster

Tom Lenartowicz | Graphic Design & Other
"Since it started around 35 years ago, snowboarding has experienced a huge transition from being a small and publicly-rejected sport, to what is now a highly contentious multi-billion dollar global industry."

This is just some random university paper on the internet, just like that crappy "how-to" article you came up with, at least this has sources however.

Once again totally inconclusive evidence.... Media will tell you whatever you want to hear, I want numbers.

and on a side note, revenue from a sport does not tell you it's popularity, only how expensive it's products are. While skateboarding as an industry is much bigger then snowboarding, all you need is a $60 skateboard and you can be pro. If skateboarding cost as much as snowboarding, and was just as accessible and widely done, skateboarding would have way huger revenue amounts.

More expensive things cost more $ to make though, so if you want a conclusive number you need to look at profits, because while one industry may rake in less cash then another, if it's more widespread it will have a higher profit ratio then the other


----------



## SteadyHigh

your all wrong if you think there are more snowboarders then paintballers so get over the fact...go to pbnation.com there are more users on that site then snowboarders in the world for fuck sakes.

Paintball exploded into the extreme sports market in the late 1970’s and in the last decade has escalated into an industry that creates billions of pounds of revenue world wide and millions in the UK alone. Its grass routes can be found in northern America with farmers turning their cattle marking guns on each other to create the foundations of the fastest growing extreme sport in the world today. Currently played in 110 countries, with 15 millions players, it is bigger than rugby, bigger than snow boarding and even bigger than surfing! 

someone wrote that in 2007, when there was only 15 million paintballers, there are not much more now but even that number beats snowboarders


i don't know why im wasting my time argueing, if you dont believe me fuck you, i dont care...i love snowboarder more then paint balling but it doesn't change the fact paintball is bigger then snowboarding will ever be



litt


----------



## Toecutter

SteadyHigh said:


> fuckin go google it you nerd.. *it doesnt matter where you live paintball is bigger then snowboarding. *it doesnt matter what area you live in, WORLDWIDE paintball is bigger then snowboarding. maybe if there was a mountian in every city snowboarding would be but theres not


Not around here.


----------



## SteadyHigh

ok, google stats on how many people play paintball in the us alone per year and google how many people snowboard in the us per year alone


incase you dont want to do that, 10.4 millon people play paintball per year in the usa alone. 800 000 people snowboard in the us per year


----------



## SteadyHigh

Toecutter said:


> Not around here.


ya you have a fuck ton of teams where you are from according to your location..even a pro team that use to win almost every pro tourny in the mid late 90s and are still playing pro to this day.


----------



## Toecutter

SteadyHigh said:


> ya you have a fuck ton of teams where you are from according to your location..even a pro team that use to win almost every pro tourny in the mid late 90s and are still playing pro to this day.


How many people does that make?

You realize this is a ski/snowboard destination, right?


----------



## Donutz

SteadyHigh said:


> fuckin go google it you nerd.. it doesnt matter where you live paintball is bigger then snowboarding. it doesnt matter what area you live in, WORLDWIDE paintball is bigger then snowboarding. maybe if there was a mountian in every city snowboarding would be but theres not


I don't need to google it. I've got you to do that for me. And despite the fact that you are obviously motivated to find some conclusive proof and shove it down our throats, you've been unable to produce anything but personal anecdotes, whiney "i'm a victim" statements, personal attacks, and really questionable stats, as HoboMaster has pointed out. This doesn't automatically disprove your thesis, but it goes a long way towards destroying any credibility you may have on *any* subject.

I really don't give a shit if paintball is bigger or not. If you posted conclusive proof right this instant that we all found totally persuasive, it wouldn't make me any more or less appreciative of snowboarding or any more or less apathetic towards paintball. But I won't be bullied into accepting something by some mouth-breathing retard with a hard vacuum where his brain should be, just because he's perfected the ancient art of mindless screaming rants. Grow a brain, then grow some manners. Until then, feel free to go fuck yourself in whatever position your three arms seven fingers, and two assholes (one at each end) allows you to.


----------



## Toecutter

SteadyHigh said:


> i don't know why im wasting my time argueing, if you dont believe me fuck you, i dont care...i love snowboarder more then paint balling but it doesn't change the fact paintball is bigger then snowboarding will ever be


You love snowboarding more than paintballing and are arguing for no good reason, but at least you managed to give us all a big "fuck you" and have become known as the angry paintball guy within all of 21 posts. Way to vomit on the guests as you enter the party. Nice work.


----------



## HoboMaster

I'm totally ready to accept as well that paintball is more popular then snowboarding, but the fact is is that I want to see hard evidence. This isn't about who's right or wrong, it's about backing up your claims with evidence.


----------



## rasmasyean

It doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to figure it out guys. At this point you're just denying the fact that you made incorrect ASSumsuptions and you're just demanding some "US Burea of Census" statement on these sports that obviously would not exist. But anyone "neutral" reading this would just laugh... or frown in pity. 


And I ALSO snowboarded much more (spent much more) than pballed and in fact haven't pballed in years.


----------



## Qball

rasmasyean said:


> It doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to figure it out guys. At this point you're just denying the fact that you made incorrect ASSumsuptions and you're just demanding some "US Burea of Census" statement on these sports that obviously would not exist. But anyone "neutral" reading this would just laugh... or frown in pity.
> 
> 
> And I ALSO snowboarded much more (spent much more) than pballed and in fact haven't pballed in years.


AAH SHUT UP! No one gives a flying shit about paintball around here.


----------



## Toecutter

Qball said:


> AAH SHUT UP! No one gives a flying shit about paintball around here.


Yeah, that's the take-home message. No one here except for a couple of weirdos gives a shit about paintball.


----------



## HoboMaster

I don't know, I kinda feel like a troll myself after this whole ordeal :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter

HoboMaster said:


> I don't know, I kinda feel like a troll myself after this whole ordeal :dunno:


Don't make put down my moonshine, clean off my mustache, dress up in cammos, hop in my 1982 Cherokee with monster mudder tires, and come up there to shoot you on the ass with a paintball!


----------



## freshy

LOL how the fuck is paintball even comparable to snowboarding? They have nothing to do with each other...Maybe they need to be combined into shooting your buddies riding through the trees, now that would be fun.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

freshy said:


> LOL how the fuck is paintball even comparable to snowboarding? They have nothing to do with each other...Maybe they need to be combined into shooting your buddies riding through the trees, now that would be fun.


----------



## SteadyHigh

Toecutter said:


> Yeah, that's the take-home message. No one here except for a couple of weirdos gives a shit about paintball.


the whole, what 25 people that actually post on here? free world, i paid to be on this site if i wanna voice my opinion on a topic someone else brought up i can so blow me you virgin


----------



## MistahTaki

InfiniteEclipse said:


>


paintballing while snowboarding. now thats tiring.


----------



## rasmasyean

InfiniteEclipse said:


>


lol that was a good one. Now I want to go paintballing in the snow.


----------



## Toecutter

SteadyHigh said:


> the whole, what 25 people that actually post on here? free world, i paid to be on this site if i wanna voice my opinion on a topic someone else brought up i can so blow me you virgin


Oh shit...he called me a virgin! I guess that's about the best I can expect out of a paintballer.


----------



## BliND KiNK

I've been working on presses, boxes, butters, and 3's... and I am tired and sore as fuck... sometimes after a lot of presses I feel like I'm about to rip the muscle right out of my leg.... and I have to loosen my front binding so I don't get pressure points..... I ride about 5-6 hours STRAIGHT though... yeah I'm pretty hxc.


----------



## rasmasyean

BliND KiNK said:


> I've been working on presses, boxes, butters, and 3's... and I am tired and sore as fuck... sometimes after a lot of presses I feel like I'm about to rip the muscle right out of my leg.... and I have to loosen my front binding so I don't get pressure points..... I ride about 5-6 hours STRAIGHT though... yeah I'm pretty hxc.


If you can, get like a blanket / carpet or something on the floor in front of the TV or whatever, and do the presses. You will condition the muscles this way and build muscle memory to do it more efficently.


----------



## sabatoa

My only soreness comes from smashing the ground and picking myself up off of it so damned often.

heh.


----------



## trickten

It took a while to realize, but for me it was dehydration. I've been on killer 10 hr days (8+ hrs of riding) and come home nauseous and have a splitting headache. I started taking an Aleve in the morning and kept a few bottles of water in the truck. Now, no issues aside from a little fatigue the next day. :thumbsup:


----------



## onji

Definately good to keep hydrated. Don't know if I'm drinking enough, I go through maybe 1.5 litres in a day of riding (usually 6hrs inc lift, excluding lunch). I've never had a, non alcohol related, headache after a day out on the mountain.


----------



## Cobra

Mostly my calf muscles get tired, but nothing I feel the next day. Else its random areas that get banged up while I'm trying lil jumps, presses, etc.

I'm about to play with bindings and angles, stance widths, etc more so perhaps some of that would help.


----------



## dekkert

I've been going to the gym for about a year now and I can really feel like difference when I go boarding nowadays... Calf muscles dont get tired as quickly, last time I went boarding it took about 5 days of full on boarding and a bunch of nightlife as well, before my calfs just hurt too much and I had to take some rest... Usually happened to me a lot quicker lol


----------



## surferbum21

MistahTaki said:


> Does anybody else feel fatigue, muscle aches, headaches, sick, and weak after a full day of snowboarding? Is it because I'm out of shape? I find snowboarding one of the most physically and mentally draining sport there is. The second I get in my car to go home I feel like shit. Anybody else experience this every time?


hydrate hydrate hydrate. even if you think your drinking enough water...you're not


----------



## onji

Are you guys doing a lot of weighted calf raises and weighted squats for legs?

I don't think I can really do much before the end of this season but I'm doing more resistance training, and trying to up the cardio, to see how it has an impact next season.


----------



## dekkert

onji said:


> Are you guys doing a lot of weighted calf raises and weighted squats for legs?


Yesss, loads! Worked like a charm for me haha


----------



## Huy

MistahTaki said:


> Does anybody else feel fatigue, muscle aches, headaches, sick, and weak after a full day of snowboarding? Is it because I'm out of shape? I find snowboarding one of the most physically and mentally draining sport there is. The second I get in my car to go home I feel like shit. Anybody else experience this every time?


Well it really depends. if you go early in the morning like me, I get ready to go at like 6 AM. Driving up to the mountains is about 3 hours so you get kind of drowsy from the car ride. But once you ride, it gets your adrenaline pumping and love every minute of snowboarding. Snowboarding is a physical sport as you're using a lot of parts in your body and massive energy so feeling like shit and body aching is pretty much normal for me too. It should be normal after a good long day after shredding. If you ain't feeling tired, you didn't have enough fun .


----------

